#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ΤΟΛ - ΡΑΦ: Χρήση

## zavi@tee.gr

Εγώ έχω το FESPA,αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.Το δούλευα πριν από 6 χρόνια,κ πέρισυ το αγόρασα για μένα.Δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν λογισμικό που δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί στην αγορά για να πω την αλήθεια.

Θα ήταν λοιπόν ευκαιρία Αλέξανδρε να έλεγες τί παραπάνω προσφέρει (σε θέμα ευχρηστίας) το ΤΟΛ-μιας κ άνοιξες το θρεντ,γιατί ψήνομαι να το δηλώσω για το ΕΣΠΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι η ευχρηστία του Fespa δεν έχει ακόμα ανταγωνισμό. Αυτό προκύπτει από τα πολλά χρόνια που το έχω δουλέψει και το λίγο που είδα το ΡΑΦ το οποίο ίσως να αδικώ.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Όσοι έχετε το FESPA δεν θα ζηλέψετε τα σχέδια του ΡΑΦ. Είναι καλά αλλά όχι στο επίπεδο του FESPΑ.Η δημιουργία διατάξεων οπλισμού είναι εύκολη. Το στήσιμο του μοντέλου είναι επίσης απλό αν και διαφορετικό από ότι έχω συνηθίσει στο STRAD. Ξεκινάς να στήνεις το φορέα σου από κάτω προς τα πάνω και όχι το αντίθετο. Αντιγράφεις δηλαδή τις στάθμες από κάτω προς τα πάνω. Ένα πρόβλημα για μένα είναι η αδυναμία αντιγραφής σε άλλη στάθμη μεμονομένων στοιχείων. Λίγο μπέρδεμα γίνεται στις δοκούς με τα πρόσθετα των στηρίξεων αλλά εκτιμώ πως είναι θέμα συνήθειας. Οι υπολογισμοί είναι αναλυτικοί και μπορείς να ελέγξεις με το χέρι τα πάντα. Πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στην έλλειψη γενικών ραβδωτών στοιχείων, δηλαδή ένα στοιχείο με ιδιότητες διατομής δοσμένες από τον χρήστη. Σε επικοινωνία που είχα μου είπαν πως σύντομα θα λυθεί αυτό. 
...

----------


## sundance

Πόσο εύκολα στήνεις τον φορέα σου στο ΡΑΦ?

----------

